# Is this the place



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 18, 2006)

You bet! We love food porn.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 18, 2006)

For each post you make you can post the pics along with that particular post. Just make sure your post is in the right area of the forum or Greg will kick you off for not following the rules


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 18, 2006)

I do like the way you handle a camera!!!!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 18, 2006)

Great pics, I liked the ones of the butts.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 18, 2006)

I liked all the differents pics of the cookies........I mean cookers


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 18, 2006)

3970010 said:
			
		

> SteerCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no need to be skeered here, this ISIN'T that other forum you hang out in most of the time..........


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 18, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Great pics, I liked the ones of the butts.



I 2nd that [smilie=a_happyme.gif]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 18, 2006)

You must be one ugly mother if you couldn't get them girls to turn around!    Great pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## WalterSC (Dec 18, 2006)

3970010 said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow and I thought we had fun here , thanks for the pics!!!!


----------



## WalterSC (Dec 18, 2006)

Trust me, I had to delete some pictures. What happens on the Pitts & Spitts bus stays on the bus. They sponsored me for that event.[/quote]

Might have to work myself a trip out there to one of them cookoffs!!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 19, 2006)

Now we're talking! Great job with the pictures again!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 19, 2006)

3970010 said:
			
		

> Tomball, Texas Cookoff PICTURES <---------Click
> 
> By the way, the guy with the Texas shirt, sunglasses and cowbow hat is me.



Dude, your almost as ugly as Wittdog.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 19, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> 3970010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsdown  :withstupid


----------



## john a (Dec 19, 2006)

Some great looking equipment, uh, I never did see any food. Are you sure you guys are cooking?  :?


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Jan 7, 2007)

I prefer the BUTT pictures myself :roll:


----------

